# Official Shoot Out Event Details



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

When: June 2nd
Where: Any flowing water in Ohio
Campground: Scioto Canoe Livery
http://sciotocanoelivery.com/index.html


RULES:
&#8226;Fish flowing water - Flowing water meaning we&#8217;re fishing streams and rivers in their most natural form. If you want to fish a spillway, this isn&#8217;t really the time for that.
&#8226;No motors &#8211; Kayak, canoe, wade, float tube, bank fish&#8230;whatever. But no motors.
&#8226;No live bait
&#8226;Have a good measuring device, and a camera- Get a couple of good pics so no one will bust you&#8217;re your balls and release your fish immediately after.
&#8226;Best 5 bass wins (gotta be over 12&#8221; to count) &#8211; Smallies, Largemouth, Spots, and Whities

How's it work?:
About 2-3 weeks before the event, partners will be drawn randomly. This is JUST your partner, as in you two will make a plan to fish together that day. Your totals will not add together, you are not a team, just fishing partners.
Everyone goes out and fishes on June 2nd. The fishermen will need to be back at 9pm at a campground in Central Ohio for "Photo Weigh In" (adding up fish length totals of best five fish, then verifying through pics.)

No money to enter. No prizes. Just bragging rights and lots of BS.
If you need a canoe, kayak, float tube, raft, whatever...just ask. There will be PLENTY of extra floaty things for everyone.

No one HAS to camp...but it's gonna be fun.
Bring your own beer. Then bring some more to share with a stranger.
Bring your own tent.
Bring your own food.
Bring your own....you get it by now.

Tentative list: (I'll try to keep it updated)

Bubba
USMC
Backlash
Lotaluk
LilSiman (you know this dude is huge!...turns out he&#8217;s not huge.)
DC3.14159265 
Benjamin Buck Rogers
Fishwendel battle o Lima
Landarcjedi master
Critter McGitter
Shock 'Em
Mushi Bushi
Stream Stalkin' Yes I'll have another Neal
Yak On Yak Off
Stucky
Old Number 17
Photog
Flyfishin Texas Pete
Rybo
Crankb8-er
Mischif

Fishing Partners: 
Bubba / Lotaluk
Mushi Bushi / Shock 'Em
USMC / Photog
Critter McGitter / Yak On Yak Off
Landarcjedi master / LilSiman
FishWendel / DC3.1419
Stucky / Old Number 17 / Benjamin Rogers
Rybo / Mischif
Texas Pete / Crankb8-er


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Bring your own..........stripper


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll have three extra kayak's I can bring, depending on what I want to use, which will probably be the coosa our my new canoe, have a tarpon 100 free and kingfisher SOT which is a super stable boat, can hold big guys.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Is Riley invited Andy? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sure. But he can't fish for you.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Bring your own..........stripper


Nah once you pass out I will just take yours.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I wouldn't touch his stripper with Stucky's pole....


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> I wouldn't touch his stripper with Stucky's pole....


Hahahahaha!!!!! USMC- You can have her when I'm done


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Hahahahaha!!!!! USMC- You can have her when I'm done


I am a Marine... bring it on !


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm in now training boys......


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I'm all geared up for the Shoot out.. bwahahaha. 










Wife and I were in Tennessee (Smokies-Pigeon Forge) this past weekend. First time for both of us. Boy that area is amazing (hiking trip). Oh and not to mention Bass Pro Shops right off the main exit. That place was nice... I'm looking forward to the shootout.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Any word on a campground?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Probably Casa De Andy backyard style. lol


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

ill probably be down for this


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Any updates on this event Bubba?


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Lets do this thing!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We are 100% FULL on READY to GO!!

I got the PERFECT campground....Scioto Canoe Livery. http://sciotocanoelivery.com/index.html
It's a great campground, right on the Scioto, smack dab in the middle of Ohio, close to many great floats. If anyone wants to rent a canoe or kayak there...
And if anyone has been or knows my dude down at Scioto Canoe...he's an absolute character....a true river character if there ever was one.
He knows what we're all about, and no one is going to even kind of bother us if we get a little randy.

Get your rods strung up and your hooks sharp. We're all set.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

How about I confirm everyone on the list, and we'll get "fishing partners" picked by 5/18. That will give everyone two weeks to get together a plan.
ummmkay?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

awesome, right off 665 I believe, right at the sharp bend. I might be over this cold be then.

Razr maxx


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I may be sitting with an ice pack recovering from my little surgery but if I can, I'll be there. Don't assign me someone unless you put me with two others. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Make sure you let us know how you plan on pairing us up. I live in the north but plan on fishing relatively close to the camp. Don't have it in me to fish all day then drive a couple hours to base. More in it for the fun and experience than anything. Don't want to be complicated but just saying.. Besides I'll have some crown itching to be tapped into shortly after the float.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds like you'd be a good partner for me...if it were to be so randomly drawn.
Just sayin'....


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

hahaha ..looks like there wont be to much fishing going on if you end up catching a good buzz before any fish lol !


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm a multi-tasker. I can do both.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Remember bubba, I bribe well, spinners, clear liquid, sub walks, and other likely treats, who ever I get expect an early start regardless of what happens night before. Plus bubba I request a camp location away from you in the morning, your not a morning person, lol.

Razr maxx


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Sounds like you'd be a good partner for me...if it were to be so randomly drawn.
> Just sayin'....


Keep me local and I'll keep your glass or frost mug full!! Guaranteed


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I think everyone wants to be semi close to the camp site. After 8-10 hours on a flow last thing anyone wants to do is drive anything over an hour.

Ready to get my drink on though, and float on, getting tired of flat water! Although alum was anything but flat today! It was fun going over 2-3 foot chop though!


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I *confirm* that I am going to this. Been on the family calendar so long, nobody can keep from attending this. 
I have to agree with USMC Galloway. This flat water stuff sucks. I am really starting to hate it. Too many boats on Alum, that are full of jerks. I am sure most boaters are cool, polite people, but for some reason the jerks always want to fish right next to me. What's up with that? Where I come from, people don't do that. 
I had a guy come into a cove I was fishing on Sunday and seriously put his boat 2 feet away from me and start fishing in front of me. I know I may look like I know what I am doing, but I haven't had much luck this year yet. Maybe that's why I am so disturbed by this.
Sorry to rant, but this consistently happens when I go there now. One time I was the only person in sight and a boat drove right up to me and started fishing. I feel like Tuna.com without any fish in the boat.

I told them "You got that big fancy boat and have to fish right next to me?" he and his friends chucked and then replied, "looks like you need some help" 

I get no respect.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm still in. 

Packing list:

yak
tent
cooler
beer
bologna
more beer
ice
cool hat
um............think that covers it.....
oh yeah, fishing rods and tackle.

Yep, I'm good.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Please, bring GOOD beer.

Leave the lite beer at home.  Didja know that Sam Adams makes a tastee beer called White Water?

Hoping to at least make the camp out. I see the cutter in 2 weeks.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Bud lite here, if I drink any beer, crown royal more than likely. Pasta wants in bubba....

Razr maxx


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Wouldn't miss it Bubba.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I should be good to go!

5/13/12 update: Tentative.... should know in the next day or so...I spoke too soon!
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Also, since you say "whities" are open game (hope ur referring to whitebass!), do hybrid whities count?.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm in! No doubt.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Im in 100%!!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Also, since you say "whities" are open game (hope ur referring to whitebass!), do hybrid whities count?....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


[email protected]#k you. I knew you were the kind of sneaky mofo that would bend the rules...
You're be required to submit scale samples with all your pics...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Drunken Random Teams, Mofo's (beetch to someone who cares):
Bubba / Lotaluk
Mushi Bushi / Shock 'Em
USMC / Photog
Critter McGitter / Yak On Yak Off
Landarcjedi master / LilSiman
USMC / Fishwendel
LilSiman / DC3.14159265
Backlash / Stream Stalkin'/ Benjamin Buck Rogers
Stucky / Old Number 17
Rybo / Mischif
Texas Pete / Crankb8-er

Seriously, if you have issues connecting, hooking up, getting committment from your fishing buddy...lemme know and we'll work around it. It's not like 3-4 guys can't fish together...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I see my Doc Wednesday and find out if I have surgery June 1. We need a Plan B for stream stalkin in case I can't make it. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My Plan B would be to pair up anyhone who is a solo with anyoneelse who becomes solo.
If we end up with an odd number, that solo can jump in with me, you, anyone he wants to...


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Uh Bubba you have my partner on two teams

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That may have been a little whisky double vision...

I fixed it. You're in with Neal the StreamStalker and Backlash...who sounds to be about 50/50. So you have a 2 1/2 man team right now.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with whiskey double vision! Lord knows I've had Scotch double vision quite a few times!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like my partner (USMC) is on a couple teams as well


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Nobody accused bubba of being anything close to smart

Razr maxx


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

fishwendel2 said:


> Looks like my partner (USMC) is on a couple teams as well
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


He's a marine, so he can handle it.

I'm out.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey what happened to Keith, it he already booked for that weekend?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going to head down to the campground Friday sometime and set up. Any one else plan on camping Friday night. A sound off of who all is in for sure would be cool too. See ya then


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Drunken Random Teams, Mofo's (beetch to someone who cares):
> Bubba / Lotaluk
> Mushi Bushi / Shock 'Em
> USMC / Photog
> ...


You still have USMC listed twice. 

I'm not really up for a Friday night camp, but I will definitely be camping Saturday evening. Also, any chance you scored a group rate for the camping? Just curious.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Just saw the doc, I get 2 surgeries and 6 weeks 10# weight restriction. 

I'm out this year, sorry Neal. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Backlashed!! 

Bubbagon, that leaves me on my lonesome!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Bunch of detail nazis...LOL!!

Updated:
Bubba / Lotaluk
Mushi Bushi / Shock 'Em
Critter McGitter / Yak On Yak Off
Landarcjedi master / LilSiman
FishWendel / DC3.1419
Stucky / Old Number 17 / Benjamin Rogers
Rybo / Mischif
Texas Pete / USMC Galloway

Reality:
Some people are going to bail, add, drop, whatever. If you can't get in touch with your partner, PM me and I'll hook you up with someone having the same problem.
Also, it's not like more than 2 guys can't float together. If a thrid or fourth needs to hop in with some other group...so what.
I'm not really into the competition part as much as just having a reason to fish with someone new and all get together.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm still in. Looking forward to meeting everyone. FishWendel, send me a PM next week with your contact info.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Right on, DC. 
At the end of the day, we'll all just gettting together and fishing. If anyne doesn't like their partner, or can't hook up....no biggie. Just jump in with someone else.
I'm most likely gonna float locally with Lotsaluk, my dog, myabe my son...and whoever else wants to jump in.
Point? Don't sweat it. Be ready to fish on the 2nd, and everything lese will fal into place. Guaranteed! 


forgive spelling. Prolly a littlel too drunk to type.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm still in, wish we could include flatheads now, I've got the best teacher going with me, old number 17 's the man! 

I'll camp sat night, might even do a short float Sunday. Ben Rogers_ I'll pm you later next week to set up the float, bubba have old 17 call me next week sometime.

Razr maxx


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

StuckAtHome said:


> I'm still in, wish we could include flatheads now, I've got the best teacher going with me, old number 17 's the man!
> 
> I'll camp sat night, might even do a short float Sunday. Ben Rogers_ I'll pm you later next week to set up the float, bubba have old 17 call me next week sometime.
> 
> Razr maxx



Sounds good Stuckey! Look forward to it.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

PhotoG send me a PM , I cant seem to find you on here. 

Pumped for next weekend. The GF tried to get me to do something else, but I told her to flip the calander to next month... and BAM it was marked down and offical! 

GAME ON!!!!!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Still nothing from my partner, did end up findig him and sent him a PM soon after the post above was made. When should I look for another single, or group ?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Where the hell was our rain that was promised. Freakin weather reports!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> Where the hell was our rain that was promised. Freakin weather reports!


I know, went on a float over here on my side of town yesterday, and there was a lot of the " Neal Shuffle" going on already/ walking. With that said care for a Alum float I mean walk !?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Crankb8er dropped, and so did Photog.
So USMC is with TexasPete now.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

My guy is in Medina and I want to camp and party with everyone that night. I have been in contact, but he wants me to come up there for a night float. This is not what I was thinking. I was hoping to stay in central ohio. What should I do Mr Bubbagon?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Anybody camping Friday night?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

landarcjedi said:


> My guy is in Medina and I want to camp and party with everyone that night. I have been in contact, but he wants me to come up there for a night float. This is not what I was thinking. I was hoping to stay in central ohio. What should I do Mr Bubbagon?


Don't sweat it.
And this goes for EVERYONE. The whole deal is just supposed to be a good time, fishing with new guys, and hanging out afterward. The "Shoot Out" part is really just window dressing. If your "partnership" isn't working out, no biggie.

For those who didn't hook up with thier partners, don't want to hook up, or whatever, just show up at Scioto Canoe Livery at 6:00am Staurday morning, and we'll all just scatter from there.
If 12 of us show up there that morning, we'll can break into groups of 2, 3, 4...and just pick some close flows.
It'll all be good.

If you and your partner already have a plan, cool. If not, show up early Sat am and we'll make one.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So we're getting close.

Here's the deal, it seems there's going to be a fairly decent size group meeting at 6am at the livery. If you're not on a team, want to jump in at the last minute...whatever....just show up. 
No reservation or any of that stuff needed. Show up and be ready to fish.
We'll figure everything else out from there.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll be at campground before six, going coosa this time since the Wenonah is at my fathers getting dog platform installed

Razr maxx


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I can do the 6 am thing. Do we register for camp after? 

Yak on, you still in?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You're not invited Kylee, lol

Razr maxx


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You realize, Stucky, all the chicks are going to monumentally disappointed when they see you on Saturday...that you're not as handsome as your avatar..kind of like that thing you do on match.com...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Don't rat me out! Besides, Drew has nothing on me, every chick likes a bow legged farmers tan grey haired man.

Razr maxx


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing/meeting everyone tomorrow morning! Going to get the last of my stuff together tonight, tie some flies and be on my way in the morning with a LARGE cup of coffee!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Well i'm hoping the rain turns the fishing on, not wash us out

Razr maxx


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The rain was PERFECT!! I think it's just the drink some flows needed.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah i hope it turns on the bite ..rivers kinda slow in my area spotted some big sm but couldnt get a nibble also found some small muskys in the licking near heath ..if there is small ones there is bigs ones ( i hope )


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you think the group will be floating near the livery on Sunday? I have to work on Saturday but plan to take out my yak or canoe Sunday. You all sound like a fun group & I live just up the road.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We'll definately be there Sunday am...I'm sure someone will want to float.
Stop on in.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Lost my life jacket tonight! I went to pick up my yak and when I got home no life jacket. WTF. If someone happens to have an extra for tomorrow, please bring it along or I may be out. Can't believe this! I will still be there @ 6.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll pack one, can't sleep, damn restless legs

Razr maxx


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

thx, i am really distraught. Broke my my bending branches paddle two weeks ago, now my sweet life jacket is somewhere on the expressway or someone stole it at walmart. I just can't believe my luck lately. It can only get better from here right! At least I will be fishin' in the morning!

I just don't want to be ridin' dirty without a lifejacket tomorrow.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Well i'm going to be fun tomorrow, haven't been to bed yet, my pancreas is pissed at me once again, been to Walmart, waffle house, which didn't help the pain, should have known better but dammit it was good! Think I'll head up early and sleep until you all arrive, wake me up, maroon Chevy truck.

Razr maxx


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

551, only one here...

Razr maxx


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yak on and I will be getting a late start. Probably hit the water about 8:30 or so. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

C'mon boys, I need some reports here! It's positively killing me here, stuck at home not able to do a dang thing!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

12:35am...flathead time!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bubba, thanks for organizing this event. Had a wonderful time. Really enjoyed meeting everyone.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

What a blast! It was great puting a face to the forum names, " even though I remember none" . Had a great time, floating a new stretch of beautiful water, so thanks for that Stucky and Bubba. 

Fishing was tough, but no one was skunked, and all had a good time. 

This cant be the last time we do this , this year.

What a good bunch of fellas, cant wait for next time.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I had a great time. I learned where NOT to fish on the Scioto river. We got a few, but it sure was a struggle. Some seriously stinky water too! I enjoyed camping and meeting a lot of great guys from this site. I owe someone a new water jug. Sorry about that.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Had a great time, think we got two new members to the buckeye swim team, lol.






























Razr maxx


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

USMC_Galloway said:


> This cant be the last time we do this , this year.


Great idea.


----------



## bronzehunter (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for throwing this awsome event. First time floating/fishing central ohio. Loved it even though the bite was tough to get.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks to all for a great time. Great people, nice fish.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Wish I could have made it out, but circumstances prevented it. I did get out this afternoon and spotted USMCG's truck...still chasing it.

I couldn't find any decent fish either. I scared up a few 12-13 inchers, some dinks and gills. I hit some spots where I found spawning fish last week, but the bigger ones did not hit.

I can't even count two of the fish I caught. I got hung up on a limb, and after i got it loose, one of the 12-13 hit it while it was hanging in the water. I was releasing that fish, and a dink hooked himself on it while it was hanging in the water. wth


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, if anybody didn't notice, I had a good time!! LOL!! That was friggin FUN!!
I think we ended up having right around 20 guys fishing and camping.
Really cool to meet everyone and spend some time hanging out. Really cool!
I'm still knocking out some cobwebs, I'll type more later.
Stucky won.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I think Pasta got big fish at 17.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

USMC_Galloway said:


> I think Pasta got big fish at 17.


Bubbagon had a 17-1/2


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Great time had by all! My best was a chunky 15.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

It was great to meet everybody yesterday! Great times!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Wish I could have made it out, but circumstances prevented it. I did get out this afternoon and spotted USMCG's truck...still chasing it.


Yea couldnt find big fish yesterday thought I would do the strech above that and take out where you were, with the family . GF ended up with a hook into her arm so we had to go deal with that and ended the day on the water before it even started.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Hooked in the forearm and still smiling, that girl is a keeper!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

OUCHIE!!! Couldn't convince her to try the fishing line removal trick? LOL!

So here's my best fish of the day. Another skinnyass, post spawner; 17 1/2"









And here the actual biggest fish of the trip...just happened to be the wrong species to qualify.
Darrin, LotsLuck, was my partner for the day. Darrin knows his way around a fishing rod!! I REALLY enjoyed floating and fishing together. Fun to wacth another fisherman pick apart new water....and Darrin knows the deal. I know I always enjoy fishing with a new guy that always has a reason for what he's throwing, and where....not just whiiping around randow casts.
Let's make it a point to watch the level on that other flow your way, and get there when it's ready.
Darrin with a good river saugeye:


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'd like to thank the academy, my wife, my fishing dog Riley, the lord Jesus, rx pain killers and potato juice for this win in the first annual Andy, er, bubbagon invitational. I will be donating a percentage, really small one at that to a non worthy charity, the SWSBF( stucky's white spinner bait fund). the pattern that won me this honor was paddle like hell, be in front, fish some, then fall asleep. It helped that I secretly stashed twenty pound lead bars in each of the new guys that went with me, that was key! 

If you'd like to donate to the SWSBF, please pm me your credit card numbers, trust me, i'm bow legged....

Razr maxx


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...B0A0F90787B819512441B0A0F90787B819512&first=0


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

what an absolute blast! Great time and great company. Much thanks to Stuck and Bubba for taking a group of guys to your local flows. [/ATTACH]

Lets try to do this again!


----------

